# Cervix appearance pre-menstration vs. newly preg



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

I was expecting my period at the beginning of the week. I had my yearly appt with my MW on Thursday but my cycles are not exact, so I didn't want to cancel it and have it not start. I didn't have my period the morning of, so I went & mentioned that I was expecting it any day. When she did the pap smear, she said "Oh, yeah, it's right there," and gave me a pad in case I started before I could get home. Well here it is Saturday, and still no sign of it. I did have a bit of cramping and nausea yesterday, but very mild. This would be day 37, which is not unheard of, but definitely unusual, especially since I got my period back PP (over 2 years now).

The other unusual thing about this cycle is that I have had no spotting. Generally I have 2-5 days of heavy spotting before AF starts.

So my question is, could she have possibly mistaken early pg cervix for about-to-menstruate cervix? Or am I just being impatient


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Take a test and see!


----------



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, I need to! But I won't be able to go pick one up until tomorrow so in the mean time, I'm going a little nuts waiting. I was hoping someone might know of it was possible or not.


----------



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

Whew! AF started this AM. Cue simultaneous relief & disappointment.


----------

